# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Đức Lộc - Thành phố Huế

## cnnd

*KHÁCH SẠN ĐỨC LỘC* nằm ngay ở trung tâm thành phố Huế tại 147 Nguyễn Sinh Cung, nằm trên trục đường Thôn Vĩ Dạ thơ mộng trong thơ của Hàn Mạc Tử, rất gần những địa danh nổi tiếng như Sông Hương, Cồn Hến, Đập Đá, Cầu Trường Tiền, Chợ Đông Ba... là địa điểm lý tưởng cho du khách lưu trú và tham quan Huế - thành phố di sản thế giới. Từ khách sạn Quý khách cũng dễ dàng đi đến các điểm tham quan, mua sắm và giải trí khác ở thành phố Huế.


Toàn cảnh khách sạn


Lễ tân khách sạn

*KHÁCH SẠN ĐỨC LỘC* gồm 18 phòng trong đó 15 phòng đôi và 3 phòng đơn được thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại, kiến trúc đẹp, không gian rộng rãi, thoáng mát, với phòng đơn 1 giường 1,6m và phòng đôi 2 giường 1,6m rộng rãi, thoải mái với trang thiết bị hiện đại, đầy đủ tiện nghi: bồn tắm đứng, bồn tắm nằm, có phòng tắm mát xa, nước nóng lạnh, điều hòa nhiệt độ truyền hình cáp, Internet ADSL trong phòng, có wifi miễn phí... sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách sự thoải mái, ấm cúng. Đặc biệt khách sạn có đầy đủ các dịch vụ phục vụ thỏa mãn mọi nhu cầu của Quý khách như: có nhà hàng rộng rãi thoáng mát phục vụ các món ăn Âu, Á, đặc sản Huế... cung cấp các tour du lịch, du thuyền, ca Huế trên sông Hương, ca múa cung đình, đặt chỗ các chuyến bay quốc nội, tàu hỏa, xe du lịch,

Đến với *KHÁCH SẠN ĐỨC LỘC*, Quý khách sẽ hài lòng với đội ngũ nhân viên được đào tạo chuyên nghiệp, có chuyên môn cao, có kỹ năng giao tiếp tốt, luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ các nhu cầu của Quý khách.

Giá phòng từ 170.000đ đến 250.000đ (phòng đơn)

Giá phòng từ 200.000đ đến 300.000đ (phòng đôi)

Giá phòng này của khách sạn có thể thay đổi theo thời gian và theo mùa du lịch

*Các phòng nghỉ của khách sạn*






*Tiện nghi khách sạn*






*Thông tin liên hệ*

*LÊ THỊ MINH HUỆ - GIÁM ĐÔC DOANH NGHIỆP TƯ NHÂN KHÁCH SẠN ĐỨC LỘC*
Địa chỉ: 147 Nguyễn Sinh Cung, Thành phố Huế
Điện thoại: 054.3931671 – Fax: 054. 3931672
Di động: 0986780531 – 0913143325
Email: duclochotel@gmail.com


*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo* du lịch Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Phong Nha 5 ngày 4 đêm - du lich da nang - hoi an - hue - phong nha 5 ngay 4 dem*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## canon

Khách sạn ở Hếu chất lượng dịch vụ rất tốt đặc biệt là lễ tân kết nhất giọng nói  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnnd

Cảm ơn các anh chị đã ủng hộ

----------


## vinhadc

Đến và tham khảo tại khách sạn chúng tôi! Saigon mini hotel 5

----------


## dung89

Thấy phòng tắm khá là chất lượng  :Big Grin:

----------

